

The Secret History of Silicon Valley by Steve Blank - blackswan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFSPHfZQpIQ

======
grellas
Long but fascinating presentation made by Steve Blank at Google Tech Talks in
December, 2007. I was a history major as an undergraduate and wanted to be a
professor of history. This presentation reminds me why - history can be
presented in methodical and detailed fashion but it need not be boring if the
person presenting it has a lively sense of the human drama associated with any
given era, as Mr. Blank very evidently does.

His particular topic here: the military history of Silicon Valley, by which he
opens up a hugely important era in the Valley's history that we scarcely
consider today, to wit, the technology developed in and around WWII.

Well worth listening to, even in snippet for those who lack the time to sit
through the whole 56 minutes.

------
vl
I've seen this presentation irl (not at Google).

The most fascinating part for me is the progress of radar equipment in just
few war years. It's unfortunate that necessity is the hardest driver of
innovation, one can only dream what would be achieved if this level of
innovation would be sustainable.

